# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Onwetendheid over cholesterol na overgang - NU.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=jJLPhGg5BXgJ&imgurl=www.gezondheidsnet .nl/upload/overgang/vrouw-overgang/vrouw-overgang_365x243.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1>
Gezondheidsnet
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Onwetendheid over cholesterol na overgang*
*NU.nl - 5 uur geleden*
De helft van de vrouwen in de overgang heeft een verhoogd cholesterol. Maar slechts heel weinig vrouwen weten dit. Zelfs zorgverleners zijn vaak onwetend. Opvliegers, slapeloosheid, prikkelbaarheid; iedereen kent deze verschijnselen van de overgang wel *...*
Cholesterol is hoger tijdens menopauze Het Laatste Nieuws
*alle 4 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## chicka1958

Jaaaaaaaaa de cholesterol weet wat tegenwoordig, ook via de tv bv het programma Radar heeft het er steeds over. Ook over de bijwerkingen van die medicijnen die mensen slikken tegen het cholesterol is van alles gaande, mensen weten niet meer waar ze aan toe zijn, neem mijn mams, die is 79 eet supergezond en heeft een veel te hoog gehalte, heeft medicijnen en een dieet maar toch, het blijft hoog, eng hoor, liefs Chicka

----------


## Petra717

Ik vraag me af hoe sommige mensen aan z'on (super) hoog cholesterol gehalte komen? en hoe het komt dat sommige er totaal niet afkomen, ookal slikken ze behoorlijk wat ervoor... en voor de bijwerkingen van deze hebben dan ook weer medicijnen:S 
Tijd voor grondig onderzoek lijkt mij!!

knuffel,
Petra

----------


## Cat23

deze reactie is al lang geleden geplaatst, maar ik wil er toch nog op reageren.
Je kunt een te hoog cholesterolgehalte hebben door slechte eetgewoontes (te veel verzadigde vetten eten) of je krijgt het simpelweg omdat het erfelijk overdragelijk is.
Ik weet nu sinds een jaar of 10 dat mijn cholesterol te hoog is. Ik eet gezond, altijd gedaan dus een streng dieet haalt weinig uit. Daarom slik ik medicijnen.
De eerste jaren Lipitor. Na een tijd kreeg ik last van de bijwerkingen (spierkrampen, jeuk, vermoeidheid). Nu slik ik Crestor in een lagere dosering. Ik blijf het vrij klote vinden om altijd maar medicijnen te slikken. Want eigenlijk ben ik daar niet zo voor. Ik bedenk me eerst 3 keer voor ik een paracetamol slik.
Maar goed. Kennelijk is het nodig om het cholesterol laag te houden.

Wie heeft ervaring met het slikken op de langere termijn?

En wie last er ook wel eens 'pauzes' in dat je even niets slikt?

----------

